# Sumador de dos numeros en BCD



## andrestoga (Mar 15, 2008)

Hola a todos, para armar el circuito de un sumador de dos numeros de BCD voy a utilizar el circuito integrado 74LS83, para convertir a BCD el resultado de la suma pensaba utilizar el 74LS147 pero este convierte de decimal a BCD y yo necesito uno que me convierta de binario a BCD para 5 bits, habrá uno?

Saludos


----------



## pepechip (Mar 15, 2008)

hola

tu mensaje esta un poco confuso, lee lo que has escrito.

 De todas formas del 74ls83 puedes obtener 5 bit utilizando la salida de acarreo, pin 14.


----------



## andrestoga (Mar 15, 2008)

Simplificando, quiero un codificador de binario a BCD, si lo hay, me pueden decir el modelo por favor?.

Saludos


----------



## mabauti (Mar 15, 2008)

el DM74185 (o SN74185) te puede servir.

PRIMERO descargate la hoja de datos y asegurate que es el que necesitas.

lo puedes conseguir en agelectronica.com

p.d. NO! , NO! y no!, no  tengo nada que ver con agelectronica, he comprado ahi y nadamas.


----------



## andrestoga (Mar 15, 2008)

Creo que si es, pero no le entiendo muy bien como hay que meter los inputs, por ejemplo, tenemos que los inputs son: E, D, C, B, A y la G que creo que es negada(no se el significado de por que esta negada), donde la G es el LSB y la E es el MSB, no es asi?.

En pocas palabras, no entiendo la tabla de la verdad que viene en el datashet para el 74LS185

Si alguien me pudiera poner un ejemplo, se lo agradeceria mucho.

Saludos

P.D. Les adjunto el datashet


----------



## Mjarre (Abr 2, 2008)

Un dec. binario a BCD de cinco bits no lo encontraras comercialmente, encontraras unos de mallor capacidad pero eso si son caros....


yo te recomiendo que lo diseñes, no te terdaras masque como una hora maximo y es un diseño muy simple de logica combinacional.... y lo puedes armar con simples compuertas TTL o progamarlo en una GAL16v8....


Si tienes dudas preguntame no hay problema


Bye Bye


----------

